# question about exterior! help!!



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

i have an '04 PRM goat and im looking for alot of help as to where i should go for good GTO body mods. heres my list and if you have any positive input, please let me know!


1.) 05-06 bumper and a good kind of pipe that will change the single exit into a double to fit the new bumper. ( any bumper really with dual cutouts for exhaust and a '04 conversion pipe)

2.) Black or matte black GTO rims (17"-18")
3.) front lip spoiler that isnt riced out but would hint sport.
4.) est. cost to remove the spoiler and weld/paint the wholes.


thats about it for me in the looks department. i think i will eventually lower it an inch in the front and half in the back but thats all later down the road. any help or information or websites would be more then helpfull. i cant really find to much for GTOs let alone the '04s. also, what would the est. cost for most of this run? and i live in San Deigo if any of this helps.


-Kurt


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Kurt - Welcome to the forum Man...I would start with the 06 butt and exhaust and then revaluate from there...:cheers


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks!

where abouts could i order an '05-'06 butt?


----------

